# 2.5 gallon



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

I just bought a 2.5 gallon tank for some feeder fish and now have decided to make it into a neat little plant tank. I wanted to put maby 2 small fish just to add movement, maby tetras...(too big?) 

I was woundering if i had to put a filter in it, I bought a cheep 15 dollar (Carbon Filter) That just blows bubbles throught a carbon cartrage but the feeder fish couldn't even live in it they all died within 2 days and the water was filthy.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated! thankyou!


~Josh~


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

i wouldn't add fish. instead of fish. you could add a handful of shrimp. maybe 6 ghost and 6 cherry. that would add color and movement.

i small filter would be nice to help keep the water clear and smell free. 

good luck with the tank.
Andrew


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

You may want to look into a pair of endlers or possibly a dwarf puffer.. I wouldnt add a dozen shrimp if i went that way maybe six.


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas, What size filter would I want to use? Is it true you can over filter a tank?

Thanks
~Josh~


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

nope, you cant overfilter a tank.. Maybe if you had a filter for like a 50G on a 2.5 maybee... Betta would do quite nicely in there, with 4 shrimp.
Is it a bowfront tank?


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree a Betta in a 2.5 would be fine. And maybe a few shrimp. An Aquaclear 20 would be great for a 2.5 gal. That's what I use on mine. You can also get a Red Sea Nano filter that would work just as well also. You'll have to post pics when you get it all set up.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a 2.5g planted tank. It has a filter, this one
http://www.petclubuk.com/froogle.do?id=1880
I don't know if it's available where you are, but get a proper internal filter rated for at least 2.5g and you're good.

Then there's cycling. Do you know about cycling? If not, read the sticky "Nitrogen Cycle: The Basics." in this forum. In my case, cycling was instantaneous, as I use this same filter in another tank, so I took the filter pad out of the established tank and put it into the new tank, putting a new filter pad in the old tank. You might think that this would leave me without any good bacteria in the old tank, but it is a well planted tank that relies as much on the plants to filter the tank as the filter, and so it didn't suffer.

Now, stocking. I put 5 microrasba "galaxy" in it. When I was at the shop they recommended for this tank:
* ember tetras
* the microsrasboras I bought
* one betta

My daugher (whose tank this officially is) chose the microrasboras, so that's what we got. Don't add this amount of fish at once unless you have access to some way of instantly cycling your tank! If you have an established tank you could add bacteria by rising out your filter sponge in the new tank (I did this and it worked well in my new big tank, 58g) or cut up a sponge from an established filter to fit in the new small filter. Or you could use a commercial product like Seachem Stability or BioSpira.

If you don't have such a good local shop, you could probably stock it with a couple of healthy (not feeder fish) male guppies. Test for ammonia and nitrite every day as you're cycling to make sure that your added bacteria have done the trick, and do water changes if it hasn't.

Now, you say you want this to be a planted tank? Sort out the lighting first, this is probably the trickiest part, finding a light small enough to fit this tank. I put my tank in front of a window as an experiment, to see how it worked. It worked fine in the winter, but now with the lengthening days I've got lots of algae, so I'm about to move it away from the window and install some artificial light, an 8w flouro tube. This may be too much light for this little tank; we shall see. It's still an experiment!

And then there's substrate and plant choice... Since this is such a small tank, just go and buy a substrate for a planted tank, you'll only need one bag so it won't set you back too much. Damon (planted tank wizard) lists these as his favorites (most favorite at top):
ADA soils
Soilmaster select
Turface (grey if you can find it)
Onyx sand
Flourite
For plants, small is the important thing. Look for anything with "dwarf" in the name: dwarf sag, dwarf hairgrass, dwarf sword, etc....


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it!! I think I'm just gona try a little penguin I have lying around.
And I'll be sure to post pics, it is gona look awsome , It's being placed right under my 55 gal cichlid tank! and the light is gona look neat in the little cubby hole it's going in.
Thanks again,
~Josh~


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

IMO an aquaclear 20 on a 2.5 gallon with a betta is just outright ugly. Bettas do not like much current at all. With the long finnage it makes swimming difficult on them. My bettas that are in 2.5s usually have sponge filters or the whisper 3i which is an internal filter but its air driven instead of motorized. Instead of using the carbon pack it comes with, I cut a piece of filter sponge to slide into it in place of the carbon.

Many Killifish can go well in a 2.5 gallon tank... but you must keep it covered if you keep them. They also love planted tanks.


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

Ya I built a cover out of clear plexi, I just finished puting on the little penguin 20 I had and it creats a whole bunch of current, if i turn it down it starts making alot of air noise so i have to run it full boar. I figure if I put plants in front of it they should slow the water. It didn't end up being too ugly cause it's lower than eye level. I'll see about geting a pic of the test setup on tonight, Now i just have to go out and get the gravel and everything els i want.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

heheh no I didn't mean visually ugly  I just meant that I think the environment would be ugly for a betta because of the current. Some fish like strong currents.. some dont. Bettas dont usually. I'm sure it will be quite pretty, your other tank looks fabulous.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

Christine...yeah...current is something that didn't occur to me and should have, considering I keep Betta's. Duh! LOL 
It is possible to slow the current down a bit...but you're right an AC 20 would be too much on a Betta. *picture of Betta swirling around* 
The Red Sea Nano would definatley be better in the case of a Betta and the flow is adjustable to next to nill. And as Christine said, a sponge filter or even one of those whisper intenal filters as well. I thought of mentioning a sponge filter previously, but the only ones I have found near me are quite bulky.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I have to order my sponge filters online as I can't find any close to me. I've been getting the small azoo sponges  for my 2.5s. The Red Sea Nano filter looks very cool, I've been contemplating getting one but haven't yet. I noticed a lot of people with small planted tanks seem to use it.


----------



## rollntider (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1
I use these on my 2.5 gallon and it has flow controls also. I keep one in each. They do fine.
I made a lid out of plexiglass also, I made it so my cord for the 25 watt heater and for the filter would have access.
Currently I have a betta in each of my tanks (2 tanks) and a 3rd 2,5 just growing java moss.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i use a carbon/sponge combo from penn plax. the filter hooks up to you bubbler. you can get a gauge to adjust the power. i even have two of these on my ten gallon and i have had good luck so far. i even have one in a 1gal pickle jar


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I use the pennplax corner filters on my fry tanks. Work great.


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

Can anyone post any pics of their 2.5's? and do they evaporate water faster sence they are small or do they just look like they do 'cause of their size?

~Josh~


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They look like they do. If anything, the lower amount of surface area reduces evaporation, but with such a small volume it makes a bigger dent.

I would make it a very lushly planted tank, personally, and quite possibly avoid the need for any filter. But that's just me. Otherwise, one of those little flattish corner filters that sticks to the side with a suction cup would do nicely ( air driven, not motorized ). Not the best choice for a planted tank, though. Come to think of it, plants and strong water circulation don't really go together very well.

So, then, a lot of plants, with a proper substrate to support them, minimal water current, and a very few, very tiny fish is a good way to go. Ember tets, Microrasboras, something like that, or a few shrimp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Like TOS said, they look like they lose more because the water volume is smaller, but its not really more. 

Microrasboras would be great fish for a 2.5g. They are tiny! You can see pictures and even order them from http://www.franksaquarium.com.

You asked for pictures, so here's my 3g:









I have a 27w desk lamp over it for light. Only a Crowntail Betta in it...and some pond snails.  My filter came with the tank...its just a small one like the Azoo Palm filter or Red Sea Nano....its just right for the betta.


----------



## rollntider (Feb 12, 2007)

those filters are great. for 6 bucks or so, you cant beat them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

oohhh, me likey


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats really nice Kristin!


----------



## bamafoev (Mar 20, 2007)

I wouldnt put a filter although it would be better if you want to save a little money go to the DIY section they had a post about keeping a small tank clean 
Good Luck


----------

